# Can you Help?



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 28, 2006)

K.....since I hooked up my computer again...different one....my keyboard has lost its brains.......or something......here's what happens....


"....thats supposed to be the @ symbol
@....thats supposed to be the "symbol
#.....is the colon or something sybol, the one right beside the "back" key..the one that deletes but isnt called the delete key.....
£....is supposed to be the pound key shift +3...you know....

Any idea what is going on and how I can fix this?  The computer guy said it might be set for a different #'ed key boasrd but those all are basics on any board arent they?  And I really dont know where to look....

Hope you can help.....
someone??????
please????


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 28, 2006)

Go to the control panel on your computer and double click on the keyboard icon.   In the keyboard properties window click on the hardware tab.  Then click on the properties button.  There it will tell you if your keyboard is working properly.  There also should be a troubleshooting button that you can click on for more help.   Also, on my computer the keyboard needs to be plugged into a specific port.  Make sure that if it is required to be plugged into a specific port that it is done on your computer.  Good luck!!


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 28, 2006)

Upon further thinking, if you have switched computers you probably should reinstall any software that is required for your keyboard on that computer.  I bet that since you switched computers your keyboard drivers are different.  Reinstalling the software should fix that problem, if that is what happened.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds great but no matter which key board I try the results are still the same.  Ive done the trouble shooting....dont have the "dick" it wants me to run, It says it is working properly....I swear I am stumped...I could see if its one key board but 3?  I dont get it

Thanks though I do appriciate that advicece, I should have mentioned it before.....


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

Please help!  I need to do an online assessment for work, and my phone doesn't have the system requirements. My laptop will not let me connect to the Internet! The status says connected, 400 Mbps, but when I try to do anything it says I'm offline. I've tried running the network wizard, and the connection wizard, but I'm not coming up with anything. I also tried repairing the connections, and one of them said it could t renew the IP address. It is plugged in, not on a wireless connection. Any ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> Please help!  I need to do an online assessment for work, and my phone doesn't have the system requirements. My laptop will not let me connect to the Internet! The status says connected, 400 Mbps, but when I try to do anything it says I'm offline. I've tried running the network wizard, and the connection wizard, but I'm not coming up with anything. I also tried repairing the connections, and one of them said it could t renew the IP address. It is plugged in, not on a wireless connection. Any ideas?



Can you use a friend's computer, or go to the library or workplace and log in there?  Do you or BF have a tech support person through work?  Just to get through the assessment, then figure out the fix later.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Can you use a friend's computer, or go to the library or workplace and log in there?  Do you or BF have a tech support person through work?  Just to get through the assessment, then figure out the fix later.



If nothin else I can probably use a friends computer, but I'd really like to get this figured out. Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> If nothin else I can probably use a friends computer, but I'd really like to get this figured out. Thanks!



What network are you on?  How do you usually connect?  Sometimes there are outages.  Can you contact your provider?  I have found our provider (Verizon) to be very helpful when I haven't been able to connect.


----------



## Alix (May 19, 2012)

Skittle, check to see if you have Work Offline accidentally checked off. Click the File tab and look down to the bottom.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Skittle, check to see if you have Work Offline accidentally checked off. Click the File tab and look down to the bottom.



Nope  when I open Internet explorer it says no Internet connection is available, and asks if I want to work offline or try again. If I try again it just says cannot find server. 

I usually use wireless, but that wasn't working so I thought I might have better luck connecting directly.  I can't imagine it would be my ISP- my iPhone connects and uses the wifi with no problem...


----------



## Alix (May 19, 2012)

Is IE the only browser you have downloaded? I'd try Firefox or Google Chrome if you can.  

If all else fails, do you know how to disconnect the power to your modem and router? Unplug both for a full minute then plug the modem in first, then when all the lights are active except the router light, plug in the router and try again. That should reset your IP address if all else has failed you. If THAT doesn't work, its time to call your provider.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Is IE the only browser you have downloaded? I'd try Firefox or Google Chrome if you can.
> 
> If all else fails, do you know how to disconnect the power to your modem and router? Unplug both for a full minute then plug the modem in first, then when all the lights are active except the router light, plug in the router and try again. That should reset your IP address if all else has failed you. If THAT doesn't work, its time to call your provider.



Wow. Unplug the modem. What a high tech solution!  When I clicked "repair connection" earlier it said it was unable to renew the IP address. I didn't realize resetting the modem would reset the IP address. Cool! Thank you!!


----------



## Alix (May 19, 2012)

Good luck! Hope it helps.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2012)

YAY!!!


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2012)

Did unplugging the modem work?


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

Ha ha yes ::rolls eyes:: Can't believe I didn't do that just out of principle. I was thinking since it showed there was a connection my computer was the problem. Thanks again!


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2012)

I can't tell you how many times I have had to call Son #1 with a problem and he will ask in a condescending voice, "Did you shut off the modem?" 

"No, I forgot." 

Today he spent three hours cleaning up my computer from all the stupid things I have done. Every so often he would look over at me and just shake his head. What would I do without him.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I can't tell you how many times I have had to call Son #1 with a problem and he will ask in a condescending voice, "Did you shut off the modem?"
> 
> "No, I forgot."
> 
> Today he spent three hours cleaning up my computer from all the stupid things I have done. Every so often he would look over at me and just shake his head. What would I do without him.



I stay off my bf's computer for that reason lol. He's from the stone age. (of course I would have used it anyway, but he took it, and my mini laptop with him on his trip. Had to break out my trusty ten year old Sony Vaio lol) I asked him one time, "Don't you ever defrag this thing??" He didn't know what defrag meant lol.


----------



## FrankZ (May 19, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I stay off my bf's computer for that reason lol. He's from the stone age. (of course I would have used it anyway, but he took it, and my mini laptop with him on his trip. Had to break out my trusty ten year old Sony Vaio lol) I asked him one time, "Don't you ever defrag this thing??" He didn't know what defrag meant lol.



And with most modern operating systems you rarely, if ever, need to defrag.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> And with most modern operating systems you rarely, if ever, need to defrag.



We both have xp. I would say with xp it's a good idea to do it more than every 3 years (which is how old his computer is)


----------

